# Small Musterlander pup who wants to



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

chase cars.

She is my brother's pup and is only about 3 months old or so. He has been working with her on "fun" or "play" obedience and she'll sit and come etc.

He likes to take her on jogging and has her on a leash. He says that she loves to start going after cars even though she can't go far because of the leash. It's rather consistent.

He has tried to stop and get her to stand still when a car goes buy and has scolded her and told her "no" when she makes a move towards the car but so far she hasn't changed her tendency. He's afraid that if she ever gets out in the front yard and is off leash that she'll tear off after the first car she sees and get run over.

Any training tips for this sort of thing?


----------

